# Elephant Ear Betta Fins Separated/Torn?



## bombsh3ll (Jan 22, 2014)

My elephant ear betta, Julian:









(isn't he sweet? he loves to interact)

I noticed in the last couple months that his right pectoral fin was separating:










I read that it's possible for bettas to tear their fins on things in the tank. He loves to spend time in the tree (pictured) and I'm guessing this may have caused it...

He seems to be in regular spirits, and I have not noticed any blood. Is he okay? Is there something I can do to help (get a new tree? something to help him avoid infection?)?


----------



## isntanything (Dec 9, 2013)

I love EEs, but those fins are really delicate. I wouldn't put anything remotely rough or sharp in a tank with one. Silk/fabric/real plants only.

Seeing as there is no sign of infection (just a rip), I don't think there's any need to do anything except keep his water very clean while it heals.


----------



## lemmyloop (Jan 10, 2014)

My betta also recently had a case of ripped fins. Though his tears were on his dorsal and tail fins. There's not much to do about it, except keep the water clean, like isntanything already said.

I have read that added stress coat can also help the healing process, but haven't tried it out myself. Luckily the fins seem to heal quickly. My guy popped his fins on Monday night, and I already noticed improvement earlier this morning. All he needs is time!

Heehee, Julian looks like he's maroon and white, my school colors!


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Cute! Yeah, I would definitely get rid of that plastic plant. Is there something wrong with his eye?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Unfortunately as mentioned the pectorals on these fish are quite delicate and very prone to tearing. I had a male that tore his pectoral nearly fully off. They seem to require quite spartan conditions to keep their pectorals undamaged. Otherwise they do get quite ratty looking over time. 

Unless the tear causes damage to the body, I've found most healthy bettas recover from fin damage without any intervention needed. I'm not sure on the growth rate of pectorals. However, my male's damaged pectoral seemed to grow in a lot more slowly than if he'd damaged his caudal.


----------



## bombsh3ll (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks very much everyone for answering me.

Actually, now that I'm looking at him closely, one of his eyes does seem to look different. His left eye is bright and clear but his right eye looks almost a little cloudy, and the eyelids cover more of the eye, like it's puffy. Does anyone know something about that?


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Has it always been like that? Could be he's scraping his eye along with his fin, since they're pretty close together.


----------



## bombsh3ll (Jan 22, 2014)

Eye problem

I posted a better comparison picture in this thread here


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a few big ears and dumbos. It seems like the fins once damaged never look the same again. Keep the water clean it will be fine.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I honestly would take out the fake plant and put in either real ones or silk ones. He's obviously ripping his fin(s) on the plastic plants, and it would help him heal faster if they weren't there. It would also prevent any future rips, since his pectorals are so fragile.


----------

